# Modena



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Could some one post a pic of a Modena and explain to me what they are for? Is it just a show bird or can they fly around your loft? Are there different kinds?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Modenas today Are more a show bird. You have german modenas. Which to me are a throw back And they could maybe fly around the loft. Then you have the American type Which is large as a king and more for show. Modenas were a flying breed back when they were used for sport. They used to fly them attracting other birds from different lofts To theres where those birds were caught. Maybe not to different from what thief pouters were used for. The modenas from the 1960s were smaller and could fly very well even survive well in the wild. But as said they have changed much and used mainly for show. called the bird of curves as they roll up in station. locked legs bull frontal.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I wanted to get some Modena's last year. I went to a show and talked to the breeders.....beautiful birds!! BUT, they all said they can be very aggressive  So I passed for now until I can have a separate loft for them. AND they are HUGE


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

So I would want the German veriaty if I wanted something to fly around the loft?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Pip Logan said:


> So I would want the German veriaty if I wanted something to fly around the loft?


Some poeple still have the old style of modenas. They could still loft fly. The standard used to call for a nine inche tall bird. But modenas are larger then that now. A nine inche bird with the balance of power of what you see in modenas now would be a great looking bird. Why are you wanting modenas to have for loft flying.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I just saw them at a pigeon show and Realy liked them. I don't want to show them but I don't want to keep them penned, they are awesome looking birds!


----------

